

Apple mail “bug” turns out to be user script after all - sygma
http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/29/apple-mail-bug-turns-out-to-be-user-script-after-all/

======
Tloewald
Seems like the post tiptoes around the issue of having called out Apple for
having awful bugs when in fact it was user error. Interesting post, but a
little more forthrightness would have helped.

Also the previous post hasn't been amended.

~~~
richardwhiuk
It feels like fastmail.fm owe Apple an apology for calling out the client as
bugged when it was doing exactly what the user asked it to.

~~~
0x0
It's pretty obvious that Mail.app 7.0 _is_ incredibly buggy, it's just a shame
that they had to be called out on this particular case which wasn't their
fault.

~~~
zw
Mail 7.0 is buggy for Gmail. Every other indication I've seen is that it is
designed for and complements plain, real, compliant, standard IMAP perfectly
fine, including Fastmail, to the extent where you can shoot yourself in the
foot with it.

~~~
kbd
Mail is buggy with Exchange as well.

~~~
nsxwolf
I have a very large inbox (40,000+ messages) and it just behaves weird. It
will get new messages about once a day, then mysteriously freeze up and spend
the rest of the day, according to the connection doctor, re-syncing random old
messages.

~~~
lostlogin
I get this too but on a few k emails - definitely less than 10k.

------
auctiontheory
After a few years as a product manager, I learned that the best response to a
showstopper bug reported by a single user was to just sit on my hands.

~~~
supercoder
and wait to become redundant ?

~~~
kevinpet
A real significant bug will be experienced by others. A single report suggests
a problem with that user. Two reports suggests a dozen others who haven't
bothered to report it.

~~~
philwelch
For sufficiently large values of n.

------
muteh
"There is no need to read this unless you’re particularly interested in IMAP
protocol issues and/or gossip." Wow, that's a funny way to spell sorry.

------
37prime
Isn’t it a hip thing to blame Apple?

To be honest, I did not see any posts regarding such issue in Apple Developer
Forums during Mavericks Developer Preview phase.

Large numbers of my email accounts are hosted through Gmail or Google Apps.

------
itafroma
For context, here's the original blog post from Fastmail:
[http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/26/mac-os-10-9-infinity-
time...](http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/26/mac-os-10-9-infinity-times-your-
spam/)

And the Hacker News discussion about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6617154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6617154)

------
coldcode
Any significantly awful bug can usually be described as oh shit.

------
gibwell
So all the vitriol about this issue was simply misplaced?

~~~
tedunangst
Nope, that's not how it works. Some other issue will be found and used to
retroactively justify the vitriol. It wasn't misplaced, just mistimed.

~~~
brongondwana
There have been plenty of other bugs that have caused issues with our system,
hence the "jumping to conclusions".

On the plus side, the client does appear to be getting better, and the team
working on it really care about the quality of their work, so I have high
hopes for OS X Mail!

